# Halifax Nova Scotia



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I was on Vacation a few weeks ago and I found this great cigar shop in Halifax Nova Scotia. One of the pics is inside the lounge and my Dad enjoying a smoke. What a great place to hang and have a cigar!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That does look like a quaint little place! Nice find!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

wow, great find... looks like a place with character which is a must in a smoke house.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like a nice place to burn a stogie or two!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Hopefully it will still be there when I make my East Coast trip one day.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a nice place. What's this about smoking on the water? Is there an ocean view from one side?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man, that really is a hidden gem. Next time I'm in Halifax, I'm gonna track that place down. Very nice!


----------

